# Yeast build up in ears



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

For a few months now we have been struggling with yeast build up in Dexters ears. We've just completed 2 weeks of an ear cleaner and now the vet has prescribed a week of canaural and wants to see him again after that. His ears don't seem to be concerning him. 

Does anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi. Yes we have the same prob with tilly.
Not sure is it a yeast build up or a allergy. 
We had to clean them everyday with canural and pluck them. They were a bit better but couldn't believe the gunk coming out of them.
I bought thornit powder cause everyone said its fab for clearing up ear probs. 
It only came during the week and I'm away I'll tonight so will def try it from tomorrow on. 
Its worth a try. Good luck x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Yes Lolly had terrible trouble with her ears. I used to have to clean them every day and use Canaural and she had 2 lots of ear infections and antibiotics but as soon as we changed Lolly onto Barking Heads food her ears completely cleared up! Even the vet recommends Barking Heads to her clients that have ear troubles after seeing how amazing the effects of changing food was on Lolly (she came to us from the breeder on Arden Grange)
So it might be worth thinking about changing food maybe?


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

already on BH !!!


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

Judah has had this problem from young, he also gets ear infections I put him on a strict hypo allergenic diet he does well. Its not cheap but cheaper than vet bills this however includes treats as well as food and only allowing people to give the dog its own treats. I also clean his ears weekly.this is alot of work but saves judah alot of anguish. good luck to you and your baby. I hope this helps.


----------



## Cassie (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi guys really interested to read about Barking Heads making a difference. I live in Ireland and not familiar with the product. does it come in different flavours?. I have a 9 month old Cockapoo who has trouble with her ears too. Constantly at them and Vet thinks it an allergy but she too young to allergy test yet. I wonder if it's an allergy to chicken (as in roast chicken) or a pollen from garden. She is particularly bad tonight and had a treat of chicken at lunch time and has been in the garden with me all afternoon as I was weeding.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thornit is always worth trying for ear problems.

http://www.thornitearpowder.com/


----------

